# GLoT Magazine:  Hardcopy or Electronic Version (Read post first)



## Michaelstedman81 (Mar 23, 2011)

The last few days there was a thread going on talking about the GLoT's magazine and how much it costs to get it put out.  There were a lot of good posts that I saw on there.  Since I haven't creatd a poll yet, I figured this was as good a topic as any to make my first poll.

So, which of the choices would you go for?


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Mar 23, 2011)

Electronic only, hands down. Furthermore, if the content doesn't turn into something besides a yearbook, I vote to drop it altogether in favor of maintenance mails.


----------



## eagle1966 (Mar 23, 2011)

It is a waste of ink, paper and has no content worth reading should be abandoned IMHO


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Mar 24, 2011)

Bro. Brad Marrs said:


> Electronic only, hands down. Furthermore, if the content doesn't turn into something besides a yearbook, I vote to drop it altogether in favor of maintenance mails.




Hey, Bro. Brad.  How long you been out in the Little Elm area?  Also, were you up at the Dallas Scottish Rite Reunion on March 5th?


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Mar 24, 2011)

Michaelstedman81 said:


> Hey, Bro. Brad. How long you been out in the Little Elm area? Also, were you up at the Dallas Scottish Rite Reunion on March 5th?



Bro. Michael. I've been in Little Elm since August of 2001. We moved up from Grand Prairie. I was there on the 5th. I went through the degrees in the Henry S. Miller class last year.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Mar 24, 2011)

Bro. Brad Marrs said:


> Bro. Michael. I've been in Little Elm since August of 2001. We moved up from Grand Prairie. I was there on the 5th. I went through the degrees in the Henry S. Miller class last year.




Ah, right on.  Do they not have a lodge in Little Elm, or do you just prefer to go to The Colony?  How big is the lodge there?  Where did you get that image for your default picture.  I have been looking for something like that, but for Army...lol


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Mar 24, 2011)

Michaelstedman81 said:


> Ah, right on.  Do they not have a lodge in Little Elm, or do you just prefer to go to The Colony?  How big is the lodge there?  Where did you get that image for your default picture.  I have been looking for something like that, but for Army...lol


 
There was a Lodge in Little Elm a long time ago, but it is now beneath the reservoir. They never chartered another, but we are talking. The Colony 1451 and Lebanon Lodge 837 in Frisco are both close to us in Little Elm, I just know more brothers in The Colony. It is relatively small with under 50 active members; there are more total members, I just don't have an accurate number on hand.

Regarding the avatar, I just grabbed an emblem from usmc.mil, and worked some Photoshop magic on it.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Mar 24, 2011)

Bro. Brad Marrs said:


> The Colony 1451




Cool deal.  I am moving up to Denton starting tomorrow.  Should be finished with my move and up there full time by Saturday.  I know my profile on here says I am from Argyle, but I got some family there and spent a few weeks there while seeking a place in Denton and that is when I signed up on here.  I'll be coming up from the Burnet/Marble Falls area.  From the looks of it, The Colony is only about 25 or so miles from Denton so I will have to come sit in lodge with you guys really soon.  What nights do ya'll meet?


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Mar 24, 2011)

Michaelstedman81 said:


> From the looks of it, The Colony is only about 25 or so miles from Denton so I will have to come sit in lodge with you guys really soon. What nights do ya'll meet?



We would love to have you. We meet on the second Tuesday of each month at 19:30, dinner is served at 18:30. By the way, I've sat in open Lodge at Stanfield 217. It's a very nice Lodge.

See you soon.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Mar 24, 2011)

Bro. Brad Marrs said:


> I've sat in open Lodge at Stanfield 217. It's a very nice Lodge.


 

Yea, at the beginning of this month I sat with those guys. It is a really nice lodge and it seems pretty active. Since I finally made up my mind on where I am going to move I am going to join that Lodge there. I'll for sure put ya'lls meeting date on my calendar and hopefully I can make the next stated meeting. All just depends on this next coming week, but I should see ya soon.


----------



## Beathard (Apr 25, 2011)

I think they are listening to us...  I just received an email that says:

"Brethren, those Texas Masons that signed up for electronic messages from the the Grand Secretary are notified that the Spring Texas Mason Magazine will only be available on the Grand Lodge of Texas Website.  The Grand Lodge Trustees opted to distribute the Spring (April) and Summer (July) isses in electronic form only in order to save Grand Lodge printing and postage funds.  The Fall (October) issue will be printed and mailed as usual.

The Spring 2011 Texas Mason Magazine can be downloaded at: http://www.grandlodgeoftexas.org/node/3191

Sincerely and fraternally,
Tommy D. Guest"


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 25, 2011)

First the license plates, then prince hall visitation and now electronic newsletters? You bet they're listening..hah. It's a good thing for sure


----------



## Mac (Apr 25, 2011)

I have to admit I'm partial to the hard copies.  My Lodge got rid of a collection of the first few years of the Texas Mason, so I now have them.  It's interesting to see some of the same questions asked in the 60's that are asked today.


----------



## Benton (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm partial to hard copies myself as well. (I'm 23, so its not me being an old curmudgeon!) But I do support an electronic option for those who prefer it.


----------



## Mac (Apr 26, 2011)

Benton said:


> I'm partial to hard copies myself as well. (I'm 23, so its not me being an old curmudgeon!) But I do support an electronic option for those who prefer it.


 We're in the same boat at Texas Lodge of Research due to rising publishing prices.  I hope an option for a "pay in" subscription is made available, but I understand that may not be possible.


----------

